# Enough with the Herders, I wanna see some Spaniels



## Violet Dragon (Aug 20, 2013)

I saw the thread where people were posting their Aussie's pictures, and actually, I've noticed a lot of Working/Herding dogs posted throughout the site. They're cool.... But I want to see some beautiful Spaniels. Haven't seen enough around the forums. Any kind of Spaniel; Cocker, Brittany, CKCS, Springer, Clumber, Mix, any! I just want to see everyone's droopy eared friends.  I just love Spaniels. So pictures, please.

If no one posts any pictures, oh well. :bored: Back to Google images.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

They are not floppy eared but...


w24 by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


zsummer by Summer_Papillon, on Flickr


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Not exactly mine, but she is my special that I show. She thinks she's mine, or rather I am her person.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Mine is a mix of... not even technically a Spaniel... but it's in the breed name...Tibetan Spaniel.. does that count?

She's cute though, and floppy eared! !


----------



## Emily1188 (Jun 21, 2011)

I can do that for you! We have only spaniels and herders at my house, LOL.

Mackenzy, some kind of Spaniel X:


P1010750 


P1010708 


P1010549 


P1010093


Ollie, field line English Cocker Spaniel:


P1010640 


P1010065 


P1000249 


P1010745 by emilyhilgenberg, on Flickr


P1010727 

Happy spaniel faces combined:


P1010026


----------



## Violet Dragon (Aug 20, 2013)

Ooooooh look at all the Spaniels.  Thanks for entertaining me with all the refreshing pictures. 

@Laurelin - Wow, such gorgeous photos! I'm jealous of your dog's quality pictures. I forgot Papillons can also be called Spaniels, I guess it's cause they don't have the typical droopy ears. The butterfly ears are very elegant, though. Thanks for posting. 

@ChaosIsAWeim - My God, it's a bench ESS. They're so flowy and graceful (at least when their being showed). I've only met field ESS in real life, and I own a field bench mix. Your dog friend is so beautiful, thanks for sharing a photo.

@SydTheSpaniel - Sure she counts. Awwwwww, she so adorable. Even more adorable than a pure Tibetan Spaniel. ;D Love her coat color.

@Emily1188 - Ahhhh Dem floppy ears *.*. Those are definitely Spaniels. They look so happy running through the fields. The dogs coloring almost match. Very beautiful Spaniels, thanks for sharing. 
Lol I don't have any problem with herding dogs, they just seem to be of abundance on this site.


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

My sisters ESS Maggie.


My childhood dog, Barney, also an ESS.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Here's the first purebred ESS I met. He was boarding at the clinic I work at. I LOVED this little guy. I believe he was 6-7 months.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Spaniels rock!

Watson is a Welsh Springer Spaniel, a bit over a year old. Love this dog.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

And because he was the cutest puppy:


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Emily, I don't know if I've ever seen a picture of Ollie. He's gorgeous! Can I steal him? Just for a little bit?

Chaos, love that girl you're specialing. Bench bred ESS are beautiful dogs. I love their heads.


----------



## Emily1188 (Jun 21, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> Emily, I don't know if I've ever seen a picture of Ollie. He's gorgeous! Can I steal him? Just for a little bit?
> 
> Chaos, love that girl you're specialing. Bench bred ESS are beautiful dogs. I love their heads.


I know, I'm bad about posting! I will post some pics of all the pups soon, I promise. You can steal Ollie, he peed on my coat the other day. LOL. He and Watson would probably be BFFs!



elrohwen said:


>


He's gorgeous in all the pics but OMG the puppy head floof. I need it.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Spaniels have been growing on me lately. Not sure if I'm right for most of them though. For some reason paps tend to not act so much like most spaniel breeds I meet. Papillons are the weirdest spaniels.


----------



## Spirit_of_Cotons (Jun 21, 2009)

Such beautiful spaniels!! My aunt had an ESS named Maggie. Now she has Abbie. 

I was looking up spaniels yesterday (to see which my glass animal was) and I noticed Papillons are in the same category. I was wondering, why?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Emily1188 said:


> I know, I'm bad about posting! I will post some pics of all the pups soon, I promise. You can steal Ollie, he peed on my coat the other day. LOL. He and Watson would probably be BFFs!
> 
> He's gorgeous in all the pics but OMG the puppy head floof. I need it.


Yay! I'm pretty sure they would be best of friends. Watson would love nothing more than a spaniel buddy to go exploring with and play bitey face.

And yes, he had *the* most ridiculous cow lick on his head for the longest time. I was starting to wonder if it would always be there, but around 7 months it grew out and now it's flat. Sad.



Laurelin said:


> Spaniels have been growing on me lately. Not sure if I'm right for most of them though. For some reason paps tend to not act so much like most spaniel breeds I meet. Papillons are the weirdest spaniels.


Maybe because spaniels are eternally happy? I know you like happy dogs, and I haven't met happy like a spaniel. Watson and the parti-colored cocker in our nosework class are the two happiest dogs ever (especially when doing nosework). I just love their attitude. Even when Watson is being an idiot people seem to find him charming, I think because everything is SO MUCH FUN!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Spirit_of_Cotons said:


> I was looking up spaniels yesterday (to see which my glass animal was) and I noticed Papillons are in the same category. I was wondering, why?


Back in the early days of spaniels, they divided into water spaniels, land spaniels, and companion spaniels. People liked their temperament, but a dignified lady couldn't go around with a 45lb dog on her lap  But they all evolved from the same ancestors, bred to flush birds for the hawk/hunter.

ETA: Disclaimer - I'm not an expert and this is mostly based on what I've read of the WSS history. Paps specifically have a long history in continental Europe while most land spaniels are British, so the split was probably pretty early. But red and white spaniels of all sizes (hunting and lap dog) have been painted for centuries and seem to be of a similar type.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

I swear, every time I see pics of Watson it makes me want a Welshie! So handsome, even as a pup!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

ireth0 said:


> I swear, every time I see pics of Watson it makes me want a Welshie! So handsome, even as a pup!


Do eet! Get a Welshie!

In person I think he mostly looks like a doof, but he's definitely got more handsome with age.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> Chaos, love that girl you're specialing. Bench bred ESS are beautiful dogs. I love their heads.


Thanks. I show a younger one that is even better.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> Do eet! Get a Welshie!
> 
> In person I think he mostly looks like a doof, but he's definitely got more handsome with age.


It is severely tempting. Maybe as 2nd dog someday... I dream!


----------



## Violet Dragon (Aug 20, 2013)

Yay, more photos and Spaniel love. 

@kadylady - Aww, Barney looks so cute in his life jacket lol, and so sleepy. Maggie is a beauty, too. Thanks for sharing.

@SydTheSpaniel - Oooh he looks like quite the character. So happy looking. Just like Spaniels should be. Also love the tri colored. I don't see a lot of those ESS around. 

@elrohwen - Oh my god, another set of awesome photography. Watson is adorable!! Haha, that one sofa belly shot is priceless. He was definitely one CUUUTE puppy. Welsh Springers are so rare, at least where I live. So Watson is truly a gem. I confuse WSS for Brittanys a lot, though I know there are differences. Thanks so much for sharing the pics.

@Laurelin - More Spaniel love the better. Like elrohwen said; Spaniels are always happy, and they can act like quite the doofus at times, but they're really very smart. I don't think a lot of Spaniel breeds can master agility as well as a paps, though.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Violet Dragon said:


> @Laurelin - More Spaniel love the better. Like elrohwen said; Spaniels are always happy, and they can act like quite the doofus at times, but they're really very smart. I don't think a lot of Spaniel breeds can master agility as well as a paps, though.


There's a few competing around here and lots of nose on the ground stuff. They don't tend to seem as handler focused/driven? I'm not sure... I think welshies are gorgeous as are the field type cocker spaniels. I entertain the thought sometimes but I'm just not sure.... Love the particolor and the nose freckles and the silky coat.


----------



## GrinningDog (Mar 26, 2010)

I love spaniels! <3 So different from what I'm used to with Gyp in terms of appearance and temperament, but most (all?) I've met have been darling.


----------



## Violet Dragon (Aug 20, 2013)

Laurelin said:


> There's a few competing around here and lots of nose on the ground stuff. They don't tend to seem as handler focused/driven? I'm not sure... I think welshies are gorgeous as are the field type cocker spaniels. I entertain the thought sometimes but I'm just not sure.... Love the particolor and the nose freckles and the silky coat.


I've only seen one Brittany working agility around here, and they were heavily out-shined by the Collies/Shepards in the same class. Yeah, I don't think most Spaniel breeds are as driven as certain dog sports require. However, Spaniels excel in hunting related activities. Also field type cocker spaniels do seem more, I don't know, hyper than the show lines.



Kirsten&Gypsy said:


> I love spaniels! <3 So different from what I'm used to with Gyp in terms of appearance and temperament, but most (all?) I've met have been darling.


More Spaniel love going around. They are mostly darlings. lol Definitely not as crazy as a BC/Aussie mix would be. Gyp is an awesome looking dog, though.


----------



## Emily1188 (Jun 21, 2011)

Ollie is really not a nose-to-ground the dog and has really great focus in general. And he's very high toy drive, like spinning, shrieking, shaking toy drive when he sees the Chuckit. He keeps up with my Mal. The only time he gets really nose-to-ground is when he's lost his ball.  And then he'll hunt for it tirelessly until he finds it. He's not only a great retriever but a great tugger too. And monster food drive.

He has all the makings of a great sport dog.  I can't speak for other spaniel breeds.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Watson is a very nose to the ground type of dog and sniffing is everything to him. Sometimes that does translate into lack of handler focus in distracting environments. His distractability and impulsiveness are the major things I struggle with. I would describe him as generally pretty biddable though. He's just capable of a lot of independent thinking when it comes to his nose. When he can focus, he's flashy and engaged. Some of it is probably puppy brain as well and everybody says Welsh males take forever to mature. So who knows how he'll end up. 

Retrieve drive isn't very high in him, but it's off the charts in other dogs I've seen. He loves to play with toys, but not more than sniffing and hunting. He'll fetch outside for 10min and then decide sniffing deer trails is more fun. He loves to tug, but again, a really good smell would trump that. 

There are Welshies who do well in agility, and plenty in obedience and rally, so I think they're all around versatile sport dogs, but certainly not the top choice for really serious competitors.

Eta: He's easily bored with things he doesn't consider fun, so that's part of our sniffing problem really. When he's having fun, he's engaged and really in it with everything he's got, but when he's bored he's just going to wander off and sniff. I think he may do well at agility for this reason. Down stays? Boring, must sniff. Obedience style recalls? Favorite thing ever with 100% focus.


----------



## Damon'sMom (Aug 2, 2011)

I just love Spaniels. I don't own one but would love to one day.  I'll always have my herders too.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

Here are some photos of one of my Cavaliers. She is my agility girl.


----------



## Violet Dragon (Aug 20, 2013)

I'm far from an expert on the spaniel breed and sports. All I know is that my own ESS and my distant family's ESSs/Brittanies are very nose-to-ground. Also they have VERY high prey drive. Nevertheless, I'm sure there are Spaniels who do well in sports. 



elrohwen said:


> There are Welshies who do well in agility, and plenty in obedience and rally, so I think they're all around versatile sport dogs, *but certainly not the top choice for really serious competitors.*


^^ That's what I meant.
Elrohwen, Watson sounds a lot like my 1 year old male ESS, named Dragon. His favorite hobby is sniffing the ground, even when the squirrel he's trailing is in plain site. He only enjoys fetchong when he's in the water.

Damon'sMom, Herders are great dogs too. Owning one of each would be interesting 

So Cavalier - There is a Spaniel pwning agility.  What an adorable Cavalier. She looks so graceful and happy in the photos.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Moar Cavalier pics please! I love your girl.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

I love Cavaliers, they are such sweet dogs. Every one I've met has been so loving and a total cuddle bug. If I were to ever get another small dog, it would be a Cav.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

SydTheSpaniel said:


> I love Cavaliers, they are such sweet dogs. Every one I've met has been so loving and a total cuddle bug. If I were to ever get another small dog, it would be a Cav.


Yeah, if it weren't for the health problems, I would get one in a heartbeat if I was looking for a small dog. They are just the sweetest dogs ever.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Violet Dragon said:


> Elrohwen, Watson sounds a lot like my 1 year old male ESS, named Dragon. His favorite hobby is sniffing the ground, even when the squirrel he's trailing is in plain site. He only enjoys fetchong when he's in the water.


Have you tried Nosework? Watson is obsessed and really good at it. The other dog in our class who is awesome is a cocker spaniel, so there must be something about those spaniels. Our instructors seemed surprised when I said it makes sense that they are good, since this is basically what they are bred to do. I guess people don't know how spaniels hunt? Running through a field and sniffing out birds hidden in thick cover really isn't much different from sniffing out a random scent as a sport. Apparently in the UK it's common to use ESS for detection work, especially since they are cute and less intimidating to the public than shepherds. 



My experience with American cockers is limited, but we have one in nosework who I'm in love with. He is absolutely the happiest little thing, and one of those dogs who is happy to do whatever you want to do. He is currently training Utility level, plus doing nosework, and it's so much fun to watch him work. He does everything with a huge smile on his face. Watson needs to be convinced that obedience is fun sometimes, but Checkers the cocker is convinced that whatever you want to do, is what he would be thrilled to do.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Here's a few more:


----------



## Emily1188 (Jun 21, 2011)

Yeah, I dunno if Ollie's just a freak or if the working bred ECS are that different. He definitely knows how to use his sniffer when his ball is at stake but generally has great focus on his handler/task. 

I would like to try and take a field line ECS to a high level of obedience competition - if they're at all like Ollie, they have great potential for that.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Emily1188 said:


> Yeah, I dunno if Ollie's just a freak or if the working bred ECS are that different. He definitely knows how to use his sniffer when his ball is at stake but generally has great focus on his handler/task.
> 
> I would like to try and take a field line ECS to a high level of obedience competition - if they're at all like Ollie, they have great potential for that.


Not that I have field bred ECS experience, but from general spaniel experience (American cocker, both springers) they are bred to sniff for things first, retrieve second, so most are pretty nose-to-the-ground type dogs. Not that they can't also be handler and toy focused (I know some very toy focused springers), but that drive to sniff out critters is strong, especially in field bred dogs. From what I have read by field trial folks, most breeders refer to ECS as just small ESS, and Welshies are referred to as slow ESS. lol But otherwise not all that different in drives and temperament.

So my guess is that Ollie is a bit of an anomaly in that respect, but probably not that much in his overall temperament. The American cocker I know is an awesome sport dog and training at Utility level now, though he would be slow in agility due to his stocky build (I'm sure he'd try his heart out though).


----------



## OwnedbyACDs (Jun 22, 2013)

It's not our fault herding dogs are so awesome


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

sniffle sniffle










I want a baby again. She was so cute.

And young (4 year old) Summer while we're at it:










ETA: Obviously not my dog but we have to represent the more spaniely of the breed varieites.










Oh heck, here's Beau in his glory days. poor guy has gone to seed.


----------



## Emily1188 (Jun 21, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> So my guess is that Ollie is a bit of an anomaly in that respect, but probably not that much in his overall temperament.


Yeah, it could also be that as he's in a non-hunting home, we haven't promoted those instincts. We also fostered his ball obsession and encouraged him to pursue it as his "job." He does like to sniff, just not when he's being engaged with food or toys. 

Sidenote: My spaniels are WAY worse about what we jokingly call "rooting" - meaning they go into rooms and sniff around looking for something to eat/destroy. They're on the whole more destructive than my herders if given a chance, which I find kinda funny since they're easier in most ways. It's that damn nose!!!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Emily1188 said:


> Yeah, it could also be that as he's in a non-hunting home, we haven't promoted those instincts. We also fostered his ball obsession and encouraged him to pursue it as his "job." He does like to sniff, just not when he's being engaged with food or toys.
> 
> Sidenote: My spaniels are WAY worse about what we jokingly call "rooting" - meaning they go into rooms and sniff around looking for something to eat/destroy. They're on the whole more destructive than my herders if given a chance, which I find kinda funny since they're easier in most ways. It's that damn nose!!!


Yeah, I've definitely encouraged the sniffing when it comes to nosework, so I think that Watson takes that as encouragement in all areas of life. I have been working hard on making "go sniff" into the ultimate life reward though, and it's actually going really well. So I'm hoping that it can turn into an awesome reward for competition or whatever when we can't use food. In obedience class I'm using it as a break, and he's becoming easier to get re-engaged.

Watson is also not very destructive, but it could be that he's closely supervised still. He'll get wild in the evenings and shred up a pillow if we're not paying attention, but in general I think I could leave him alone during his mellow time and he wouldn't destroy furniture or anything. He will steal anything he can though, so socks, gloves, and other small items aren't safe. The other day he stole my chapstick out of my purse and ran around with it. lol

He will find any bit of food you've left lying around. Last night he realized there was a piece of kibble under the baseboard heater (from when he was using a treat ball) and wouldn't leave it alone. I couldn't immediately see it or feel it, so I said "show me" and he paws right on the spot and looks back. Took me 5min to pry the food out from under there, but he would not let me give up.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Laurelin said:


> sniffle sniffle


OMG! So cute and little!



> And young (4 year old) Summer while we're at it:


I can't believe how short her hair still was at 4 years old. Does it normally take that long to grow out? Or did she just have it cut off there for some reason?


----------



## Cattledogfanatic (Sep 18, 2011)

elrohwen said:


> Emily, I don't know if I've ever seen a picture of Ollie. He's gorgeous! Can I steal him? Just for a little bit?
> 
> Chaos, love that girl you're specialing. Bench bred ESS are beautiful dogs. I love their heads.


Only if you send him my way after you're done with him. 



Emily1188 said:


> I know, I'm bad about posting! I will post some pics of all the pups soon, I promise. You can steal Ollie, he peed on my coat the other day. LOL. He and Watson would probably be BFFs!
> 
> Emily... she can't have him. I have dibs on him remember? He is such a pretty boy. I love his sweet face.
> 
> ...


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Moar puppy pictures

Pretty sure he's the one on the top left. This is around 5 weeks old:


About 5 months old:



Crazy face! This face is usually followed by biting and wrestling.



These are when he had Lyme in July and limped around making sad faces and generally looking pathetic.


----------



## ireth0 (Feb 11, 2013)

Watson is so fricking gorgeous I can hardly stand it.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

ireth0 said:


> Watson is so fricking gorgeous I can hardly stand it.


Thanks


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

Welshie really are gorgeous. Love their colors and they make such cute little floppy puppies! I'm a sucker for freckles.



elrohwen said:


> OMG! So cute and little!
> I can't believe how short her hair still was at 4 years old. Does it normally take that long to grow out? Or did she just have it cut off there for some reason?


Summer just never had hair until after she got spayed. I don't think she was quite as naked as she looked there, here's her first day home:










Her ear fringe prime:











Brace for the cuteness....









































































I. Need. A. Puppy.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

I think we need a Mia puppy pictures thread. Those giant bat ears on such a little cute face are nuts. 

And I love Miss Summer with the giant ear fringe. For some reason it looks like she has pigtails on top of her head.

I still can't wrap my head around having a dog (or puppy) similar in size to my rabbits. I think I would trip over them, because I definitely trip over the rabbits.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Some more pretty Welshies.

Watsons dad, Pepper:


And his mom, Drew:


Drew with her baby puppies:


----------



## kadylady (Sep 23, 2010)

I too LOVE Watson! He is so handsome!

I can do puppy pics too.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

That little ESS face reminds me *so* much of Watson at that age, especially the third and fourth pictures. Beautiful pup! And I love the black and whites.


----------



## Ladybug211 (Jun 6, 2012)

No spaniels here, but add me to the Watson fan club! I house sat for some people who bred Welshies and fell in love. It was probably good that I was in no position to get another dog when the most recent puppies arrived! Most spaniels are just so happy, it's hard not to love them.


----------



## ChaosIsAWeim (Feb 12, 2011)

Got to see my spaniel buddies tonight, will see them again tomorrow.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)

Found some more pictures I took of the ESS I met at work, he was such a doll and he met Sydney. She kind of just.. ignored him.









This one cracks me up.


----------



## SydTheSpaniel (Feb 12, 2011)




----------



## Violet Dragon (Aug 20, 2013)

So many wonderful pictures to look at now.



elrohwen said:


> Have you tried Nosework? Watson is obsessed and really good at it. The other dog in our class who is awesome is a cocker spaniel, so there must be something about those spaniels. Our instructors seemed surprised when I said it makes sense that they are good, since this is basically what they are bred to do. I guess people don't know how spaniels hunt? Running through a field and sniffing out birds hidden in thick cover really isn't much different from sniffing out a random scent as a sport. Apparently in the UK it's common to use ESS for detection work, especially since they are cute and less intimidating to the public than shepherds.


 We don't partake in professional Nose Work, sadly. There are no classes around here that I am aware of. Sometimes we use treats and boxes in the garage, or the hiding treats in the garden type Nose Working, if it counts. ;_; He's good at finding the treats most of the time. Can't believe your instructors were surprised that Spaniels were good with their noses. XD
Aww, those puppy pictures! *dies* Watson's crazy face reminds me of Dragon's craze face.






Really young picture, but he always stared with hard sclera before zoomies.

@OwnedbyACDs - I agree that herding dogs are wondrous, but I still prefer sporting breeds. 

@Laurelin - So many gorgeous butterfly ears. I love Mia's colors. Adorable Phalène (I think the moth-eared paps are called that) pic, too.

@kadylady - Cute puppy! Totally love that sand picture, with it's legs spread so far out.

@SydTheSpaniel - What a merry lil guy. He has that perfect happy care-free Spaniel look.  Tris are so pretty.


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Ladybug211 said:


> No spaniels here, but add me to the Watson fan club! I house sat for some people who bred Welshies and fell in love. It was probably good that I was in no position to get another dog when the most recent puppies arrived! Most spaniels are just so happy, it's hard not to love them.


Oo, what was their kennel name?


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Violet Dragon said:


>


Haha. Yes, I know that face well!


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

> So Cavalier - There is a Spaniel pwning agility.  What an adorable Cavalier. She looks so graceful and happy in the photos.


Gemma says "Thank you". She loves agility. One of my classmates remarked once that she wished she had something in her life that would bring her that kind of joy. Her tail wags constantly. (BTW we are one standard Q shy of our C-ATCH in CPE. We have a trial the first weekend of November...wish us luck that I don't brain fade on the course!)


----------



## Rescued (Jan 8, 2012)

So Cavalier said:


> Gemma says "Thank you". She loves agility. One of my classmates remarked once that she wished she had something in her life that would bring her that kind of joy. Her tail wags constantly. (BTW we are one standard Q shy of our C-ATCH in CPE. We have a trial the first weekend of November...wish us luck that I don't brain fade on the course!)


Where do you find decent (health tested) Cavs in the US?

They are one breed I would love to own, if only the MVD and SM stuff could be figured out.


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

View attachment 117433
This is Zack with my grandson's dog Casper, they are best friends. :wave:


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

zack said:


> View attachment 117433
> This is Zack with my grandson's dog Casper, they are best friends. :wave:


What kind of dog is Casper? I can't tell if he's a Cav or a Cocker, but either way he looks teeny next to Zack!


----------



## zack (May 27, 2013)

elrohwen said:


> What kind of dog is Casper? I can't tell if he's a Cav or a Cocker, but either way he looks teeny next to Zack!


 He is a King Charles and he looks tiny as he was only 8mths old when this picture was taken. lol.


----------



## So Cavalier (Jul 23, 2010)

> Where do you find decent (health tested) Cavs in the US?
> 
> They are one breed I would love to own, if only the MVD and SM stuff could be figured out.


There are some really excellent breeders in the US who follow both the MVD and SM breeding protocols. It would be better if there were more. You can better your odds with MVD by keeping your dogs slim, good nutrition, supplements and regular vet care. My vet happens to be excellent in grading heart murmurs. He has always graded my dogs the same as the cardiologist that we see at health clinics. If more Cavalier owners were educated about the health issues and only worked with breeders who fully health tested, the outlook for healthy Cavaliers would be so much better. But as with other breeds, the fast, cheap route is the one uneducated buyers go for. I shutter when I hear people who own a Cavalier say that they have never heard of SM or MVD. They are my heart breed. I can't imagine my life without a Cavalier. I have been lucky so far. My Cavaliers are now getting older. Gemma, agility girl will be 10 on Nov 14th, her half brother will be 10 in Feb. My two rescues are estimated to be 9 and 11. All are in good health, including my boy with a congenital pulmonary stenosis. He does have some neck issues for which he takes Gabapentin daily. I haven't had him MRId yet. As long as his symptoms are controlled, I think we are ok. He tugs with my "fluffy white puppy" all the time without pain.


----------



## Ladybug211 (Jun 6, 2012)

elrohwen said:


> Oo, what was their kennel name?


I couldn't remember and had to go look it up, as I'm no longer in the area, but their little farm is South House Farms. I think the litter I mentioned is the only one they've had. I also looked up Abby's (the dog that was there when I house sat) registered name, and its Highclare Mayfly. 

Love that crazy face picture, Violet Dragon!


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Ladybug211 said:


> I couldn't remember and had to go look it up, as I'm no longer in the area, but their little farm is South House Farms. I think the litter I mentioned is the only one they've had. I also looked up Abby's (the dog that was there when I house sat) registered name, and its Highclare Mayfly.
> 
> Love that crazy face picture, Violet Dragon!


I looked up their website and haven't heard of them since I don't show in the same region and they haven't had a lot of puppies. I've definitely heard of Highclare over in the UK and they breed quite nice dogs. I'd love to meet some imports and see if the type is any different over there. I would guess it's similar since dogs are sent back and forth, and most US Welsh came from the UK in the '50s-'70s. I love how different each line of Welshies can look.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Did someone say SPANIEL??? I have a house full of those!! 


Shy Lyra by sharraleigh, on Flickr
Lyra, my heart dog, and the love of my life <3


Dalton by sharraleigh, on Flickr


Fun! by sharraleigh, on Flickr
Lyra & Dalton


Dalton by sharraleigh, on Flickr


Lyra by sharraleigh, on Flickr


Lennon by sharraleigh, on Flickr

And these ones aren't mine, but I photographed them for friends:


Amethyst by sharraleigh, on Flickr


Ace by sharraleigh, on Flickr


Quinn by sharraleigh, on Flickr


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Great pictures! Haven't seen your crew in a while, and I remember you got a Papillon puppy a while ago. Was that Dalton or Lennon, or are they both yours?

How's Cadence doing?


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I got Lennon first, but he didn't really turn out, so he now lives in a pet home with my friend and I co-own him (because he isn't neutered). Dalton came a couple of months after Lennon, he's the one I'm currently showing. Cadence is good, he's PUDGY... I just didn't have any pictures of him on my flickr account to add on LOL. He got tired of me taking pics of him, so now when he sees the camera, he refuses to look my way or would just stalk off.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

lucidity said:


> I got Lennon first, but he didn't really turn out, so he now lives in a pet home with my friend and I co-own him (because he isn't neutered). Dalton came a couple of months after Lennon, he's the one I'm currently showing. Cadence is good, he's PUDGY... I just didn't have any pictures of him on my flickr account to add on LOL. He got tired of me taking pics of him, so now when he sees the camera, he refuses to look my way or would just stalk off.


That's a bummer about Lennon, I really love his look! Gorgeous coat and expression and ears. Those ears! Dalton looks like a lot of fun, though, and just an all around cool dog  By the way, Lyra is looking wonderful as well. 

Haha, and yes, I do remember you talking about Cadence's weight issue a while back. Well, from his perspective, it's probably not the worst problem to have  Had to ask about him because I love him, and tri-colors are usually my favorite in any breed.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

Yea, Lennon had a great temperament also... pity, but oh well. Dalton is better, head & structure wise, but he doesn't really like the ring so we're working on that at the moment.

Here's a recent pic of Cadence: https://fbcdn-sphotos-g-a.akamaihd.net/hphotos-ak-prn2/1398655_10100756056808101_413538388_o.jpg

See how he's adamantly avoiding looking at the camera? All my pics of him these days are of him staring off into space. LOL. I honestly believe that his being neutered is contributing to the weight problem. None of the others (who are all intact) have any problems with weight. Cadence eats 1/2 of what everyone else does, and he still weighs the most. Kinda feel bad for him because he always acts like he's really hungry. Am thinking I probably won't be neutering any of my dogs in the future.


----------



## Equinox (Nov 11, 2008)

Ah, I can actually see what you might mean about the head. Dalton's definitely a handsome guy, best of luck in the show ring, although I'm sure you don't need it 

LOL You can just see what Cadence is thinking in that picture _"...don't make eye contact. Don't encourage her. Don't do it."_ Gorgeous as ever, though! And no, while I won't say it's exactly common for dogs to experience weight issues after being neutered/spayed, I have seen the same happen with other dogs. So I definitely think it's a reasonable conclusion to draw, and also prefer to keep any future males I may own intact.


----------



## dogsule (Nov 6, 2013)

Oh, I can do spaniels.....I just love love love Cocker Spaniels......and I take tons of photos....

Here is my little Angel...found her by accident (when she was 4 months old, she is 4 now) at a shelter where my daughter and I were helping out at. It was love at first sight...

IMG_1859nb by rzyg, on Flickr

This is Maya my heart dog.....she is 7yrs old...

IMG_1936a1 by rzyg, on Flickr

This is Ginger...we lost her just this last May to mast cell Cancer. Found her at a shelter when she was 4, we had six short years with her. She was such a good girl, loved everyone and never (well almost) got into trouble....

IMG_1000-6860a by rzyg, on Flickr


My girls love love love playing in the snow and we cannot wait to get some this year...

IMG_6681a by rzyg, on Flickr


IMG_3298a by rzyg, on Flickr

Angel can be very photogenic and is quite patient with me....

IMG_0909aS by rzyg, on Flickr


----------



## elrohwen (Nov 10, 2011)

Yay for more spaniels! I love all of the cav, pap, and cocker pics. Keep them coming!


----------



## gundogs4me (Dec 23, 2016)

Oh you asked for it . Loving all the spaniels!


----------

